# What is the best binaural beats meditation video on youtube?



## oooooooooo1100 (Nov 25, 2011)

I want a video thats pretty long, like for at least 30 minutes. I want one that will reduce anxiety, and boost mental performance. There are many videos on youtube that claim they do all these things but I want to know which one is the best.


----------



## AJBBinauralBeats (Apr 27, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/user/AJBBinauralBeats

Check out my site for some good free ones!


----------



## AJBBinauralBeats (Apr 27, 2012)

I have created a 12 hour long binaural beat you may be interested in.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I am new to these binaural beat things, but I really like this one: 





I usually listen to this and sounds of waves/seagulls while at work.


----------

